# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  ПМС - что делать???

## Droplya

Может кто подскажет.
У меня перед Мес. очень болит грудь, тянет живот. Я становлюсь очень раздражительная и кричу на все и всех, кто находится рядом. У меня это уже доходит до абсурда. Это нормально вообще во время ПМС или это только у меня так???

----------


## JAHolper

На сколько я могу судить по своим опросам на эту тему, это скорее не нормально, но не страшно, потому что допустимо. Кому как повезло...

----------


## Droplya

Вот и мне кажется, что это как-то не нормально что ли.... =\

----------


## Таис

Ну, вообще у многих перед месячными такие вещи происходят... у меня тоже и грудь болит, и опухает, и настроение отвратительное( Хотя, наверное, стоит пойти с этим к гинекологу. По крайней мере, по поводу груди следует проконсультироваться... я вот всё никак не дойду до поликлиники( Droplya, если вы пойдёте- расскажите, что вас сказали, посоветовали по этому поводу,ок?

----------


## Droplya

Вот, надо дойти мне, на понедельник записалась к врачу. Надеюсь мне подскажу, что с этим делать. А то уже ситуация совсем из под контроля вышла.
Обязательно расскажу.

----------


## Таис

Droplya, сходите и отпишитесь обязательно! А то я уже начиталась, что такое при мастопатии бывает( Очень уж не хотелось бы!

----------


## Droplya

Ну вот и я начиталась про мастопатию, и поэтому вот и побегу к врачу. Как то не охота гормоны в себя пихать из-за того что поздно обратилась и сразу не поняла в чем же сама суть сложившегося... =\

----------


## Droplya

Сходила утром к врачу и решила сразу отписаться вам. Мастопатии вроде как нет, но все равно на УЗИ отправила дополнительно. А сейчас сказали пить Мастадинон капельки, витамины и ограничить некоторые вещи в питании .))

----------


## JAHolper

А что кушать не стоит?

И зачем капли?

----------


## Droplya

Да там просто органичить соленое, сладкое, газировку и всякое такое. )
Как зачем???... Мастодинон - это лекарство от ПМС болезненных, так же и при мастопатии помогает.

----------


## Таис

Ну, это не совсем от болезненного ПМС лекарство, это растительный препарат от мастопатии и сходных состояний, когда грудь нагрубает и болит... как правило, причина в повышенном уровне пролактина. Но и при ПМС он помогает, да)

----------


## Droplya

Может не так сказала, но суть осталась той же.
Таис, а вы его принимали?

----------


## Таис

Нет, я лично не принимала, но его моей сестре прописывали при мастопатии. Ей помогло, грудь совершенно сейчас не болит) Я вот думаю тоже его пропить.

----------


## Droplya

Так вы тоже ведь к врачу сходите, а то так самой пить я думаю не следует.)))) А вдруг вам что другое надо??

----------


## Таис

Схожу обязательно, потому как уже достали эти боли( Просто приду и сразу спрошу у врача, сможет его стоит назначить? А то некоторые врачи у нас любят сразу что-то термоядерное впихнуть- гормоны, анаболики и прочие "радости"(

----------


## Droplya

Да, есть такие врачи, у которых либо гормоны либо под нож, а ты уже выбирай что по душе.))
К врачам порой нужно идти подготовленной со всех сторон, что на крайний случай дать отпор так сказать_)))

----------


## Таис

Да, это точно) Благо, сейчас информации хватает - по любому препарату и заболеванию)

----------


## Droplya

Информации то хватает, но ведь и не только хорошей, так же есть и много негатива в интернете и от этого не уйти. Так что нужно фильтровать уметь.

----------


## Таис

Ну, на то и мозги) Если сомневаетеь в назначении - найдите в Инете информацию по препарату, по производителю этого лекарства, почитайте описание и отзывы... Вот по Мастодинону и вообще по препаратам от Бионорики можно тут читануть:
http://www.bionorica.ru/bioru/products_at_a_glance/mastodynon/content-119786.html

----------


## Droplya

Да, спасибо, прочитала все.))) Полезно было и познавательно. В общем буду лечится и ждать положительных результатов. Надеюсь они не заставят себяч долго ждать)

----------

